# Oscar Diaz Awake



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

http://msn.foxsports.com/boxing/story/8578666/Diaz-awake-and-off-ventilator-after-two-month-coma


i know its not MMA, but there was a discussion here when it happend, just thought id update. 


_*Welterweight boxer Oscar Diaz is awake and breathing on his own, according to a press release from University Hospital in San Antonio, Texas.

Diaz had been in a coma for the past two months after being injured in a July 16 loss to Delvin Rodriguez. He collapsed after the 10th round and underwent emergency surgery that night for severe swelling and bleeding of his brain.

"It's very exciting to see Oscar open his eyes," his mother, Theresa Diaz, said in the release. "He's a fighter and I believe he will get better."

The hospital has scheduled a press conference Thursday afternoon with Dr. David F. Jimenez, professor and chairman of Department of Neurosurgery, UT Health Science Center, and the boxer's family members to answer questions about his condition*_


hopefully he can make a recovery and lead a normal life.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Good to hear this. I'm glad that his corner's stupidity didn't end his life.

Going to move this to the sports section.


----------

